# pimbura python



## lalala (May 14, 2008)

we dont have this one any more had to be put to sleep, neurological infection.He was a lovely snake, very sad.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

very nice snake 
shame was put to sleep due to infection


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

stunning snake, sorry to hear he had to be put down 
he really was gorgeous.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry you had to have him PTS, i have never touched a snake before,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## reptilicious (Jun 2, 2008)

wow! gorgeous!
They are a lovely species


----------



## maria (Jul 9, 2008)

So sorry to hear, but beautiful photos. My son has just become the proud owner of 2 Pimbura's, they're really sweet, Maria


----------



## lalala (May 14, 2008)

oh thats fantastic, im so jealous. Put some pics up soon. We have been talking about getting another but thats as far as weve got.


----------



## 709Juggalette (Jul 3, 2008)

He was a beautiful snake.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

What a stunning snake, shame he had to be pts. RIP snake


----------

